# Conchfish17.5 Build



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jglidden said:


> I am seeking any (and all) advice you would give to a first time builder.


OK. Ready? Here we go- At this point you get no advice period!

What you are doing is overthinking the process to the point of paralysis. You have used BB and Sublime as a resource and after getting advice from these guys you still seek more.

No way man! If you can't read and follow directions or look back through the various builds on here and figure things out then you need to take up needle point.

There is no magic formula. You just do what the directions say to do. After you have built a few then you can start experimenting with materials - until then refer to the map that is in front of you.

So when you get over your paralysis and start your build, ask all the questions you want because we will be so willing to help you out.

Go review Seth's build. He had zero boat building experience before he started and look how great of job he is doing. In fact he wanted something slightly different so he changed the design of the spray rails (with a little help). But what you don't see in his build is 618 questions because he is simply following instructions. By the way, the pictures on Chris' website are of his build - that is a testament to what a novice can do.

Your first duty is - since you already have the plans, is to get a list of the materials you want to use and post that if it is anything other than what Chris' instructions call for.

What I would do if this were my build is I would spring for the cad plans and have the stations cut by cnc to make sure you get those perfect. There, that is my advice to the first time builder.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the cheerful and enthusiastic response @DuckNut . I understand what you are getting at and you are most definitely right about the over analysis! The BOM has been created and priced, CAD drawings nested for cutting stations on the CNC router, and all material has been quoted and/or ordered for the first steps. I suppose I am just sitting here at the starting line trying to figure out what I have missed so far. I don't understand how it is so ludicrous to open myself up to advice of others who have already been down this road or maybe I am misinterpreting your response.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Sublime? The slacker?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jglidden said:


> Thanks for the cheerful and enthusiastic response @DuckNut . I understand what you are getting at and you are most definitely right about the over analysis! The BOM has been created and priced, CAD drawings nested for cutting stations on the CNC router, and all material has been quoted and/or ordered for the first steps. I suppose I am just sitting here at the starting line trying to figure out what I have missed so far. I don't understand how it is so ludicrous to open myself up to advice of others who have already been down this road or maybe I am misinterpreting your response.


You definately missed my point.

The point is, get out of the headlights and get busy. The great thing about building like you are embarking upon is that when you make a mistake or decide to change something it can easily be done.

Congrats on getting ready to start, thst is a big step. Keep moving forward, there is nothing anyone on here can say that will be such a revelation that it becomes magical.

What you will hear is measure accurately both cutting and when mixing epoxy. Be careful with the glass not to crease it. 

As you move forward the directions might confuse you a bit, ask a question, it will get answered getting you back on track.

A simple goal should be to make progress every day.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jglidden said:


> I suppose I am just sitting here at the starting line trying to figure out what I have missed so far.


Don't get hung up on what you missed because along the journey you will miss a ton of crap. You need to read the directions and fully understand the concept what is being conveyed 2 steps ahead. For example , when you are working on the flip you already have the floor layout planned so you can build in mounting plates. If you only work on the task at hand you will get paralyzed at each step and slow you down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)

While @DuckNut’s approach might seam a little unorthodox at first he is offering up some very sound advise. You are about to embark on a grand journey and will need to stay focused! We are all here to help and congrats on the first step in this 12 step program!

Now onto one of your questions...
For a first timer and “true” novice I recommend spending the cash and buying pre made fairing. It will cost a little more up front but make up for it in ease of use and being consistent!
I personally mix my own compounds but can tell you it is a learning curve. Too much cabosil= hard to sand putty
Too much microspheres= a much more porous surface after sanding
You will usually be money and time ahead just buying the product ready to use.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help @DuckNut and @Boatbrains. I will be building in Thomasville, GA. if anyone wants to make a road trip once I get over this paralysis! lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jglidden said:


> Thanks for the help @DuckNut and @Boatbrains. I will be building in Thomasville, GA. if anyone wants to make a road trip once I get over this paralysis! lol


Now your firing on all cylinders .


----------

